# BITING female golden retriever 4 months old



## bluetou

I am so confused. As an owner of two golden retrievers who have passed on, I certainly do not remember dealing with these biting issues at all. Mind you when my children came along my goldens were adults.

SO I now have added three children to the mix and a new golden puppy, and presto you have an entirely different set of rules. (children aged 6,8, 10)

SO my worry is our Golden was given to us at 6 weeks and 5 days. (from a reputable breeder). WE were told to pick her up early, as the puppies were being weaned due to the mother losing weight....(she had a c-section pregnancy...etc, and was getting tired).....so early pick up for our new golden puppy.

SO we get our puppy, and she seems to be growing stubborn as the days and weeks go on.....stubborn and one that bites. Going for ankles and calf muscles when you turn around. Grabbing fingers and arms when convenient.

My children are well behaved with the dog and we try so hard to keep with the same commands and voice level. (I must commend the kids on their behaviour with the dog.

So I did have a private one on one with a trainer...she taught me "OFF"..etc...and although this works when YOU actually have FOOD in your hand. It is not working well for these spontaneous BITES.....she keeps on biting. 
WE have ignored her, timed her out...etc..nothing is working.

She also feels she is the ALPHA in the house.....SHE pulls me when I walk her...she ignores me outside......She is so stubborn, and I have not dealth with this before.

HELP??? is this normal behaviour for a four month old golden retriever????

I am home with her all day (excpet for when I teach yoga, so only gone 2 hours maximum!!) so she gets a TON of exercise, and play time...stimulation)...and down time.

WHat am I DOING WRONG!!

I feel as though I have failed.....

Thank you all in advance.
Peace, 
Tanya


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Don't give up! I found the 4 month mark the worst with the puppy nipping - those puppy teeth are really bothering her at this point and you should see a change once the new teeth come in.

I think we tried everything in the book and you need to - to find out what works for YOUR Golden. What finally worked for Griff was the coins in the can - when he started to mouth we'd give it a little shake and it was enough to distract him long enough to give him a stuffed sock or toy - something appropriate to bite on.

You really are almost over the hump with this - hang in there!


----------



## mylissyk

They are piranah through that stage! Keep dog toys handy to replace your body part with. 

Do a search on the this board for "biting", you will find a large number of threads from people with exactly the same thing going on with their puppy, and lots of really good suggestions for working with it. Just be consistent with stopping her from biting and she will get past this stage. 

You are not a failure, your puppy is normal!


----------



## Fractal

I never had a biting problem with Rocky but like you I also have a 4 month old girl as well.

She's not so into the biting us yet but like you said, she is stubborn, ignores commands when out and is generally a pain to take out sometimes.

She runs up to random people, I mean sprints up to them for attention, and I look at her like :uhoh::no:

She trys to do what the older Golden can do...

I've almost got her listening again, simply by giving her a treat everytime she comes to me after being called and she now seems to come more when shes called(expecting a treat)

Good luck


----------



## Tanyac

Hi Tanya, I truly believe that as with people, all dogs are so different in personality that what works for one won't necessarily work for the next. Your pup is in the middle the teething stage I think, so their need to bite and chew is at it's greatest. 

We had a puppy just like yours, he was such a bundle of energy and was completley psyched all the time. We had holes in our clothes, although I don't think he really tried to bite us through nastiness, it was pure exuberance!!!

What worked for us was to practice ignoring the puppy especially when she is demanding attention. She must realise that attention from you isn't a god given right and always is on your terms. This doesn't mean you ignore her all the time, quite the opposite, it's just that you decide when you play the game and when it ends. 

I don't know if this was right, but the only way we could get Spud to stop biting was to shout Aah, in a loud short sharp voice and then ignore. if the puppy continues, immediately put heraway from you until she calms down. Soon it might sink in that if she is demanding in this way, i.e. biting, then she will be removed from the 'pack'.

If it's any consolation, Obi is quite the most lovely dog you could imagine now he's grown up a bit. He's still a complete goon, but hasn't really got any bad habits now, I'm so lucky to have him... but he was a complete and utter nightmare in his first year. I even gave up training classes because he used to slip all over the floor just trying to get to all the other dogs to play!!!! I took him back to training earlier this year and he was a joy! Just shows the difference a year makes.

Good luck, and I hope you get loads of helpful advice here.
Tanya


----------



## vrmueller

Tanya,

Ruby, now 13 months, was just like this. My kids were 11 and 7 when we got her and my son, then 7 would scream and yell when she would come at him. She would knock him down and start biting him. She would come at me just like you described with the ankles and the calf. Getting the kids ready for school in the morning was a nightmare. The dog would be all over the place biting all of us. I felt bad because I would end up putting her in her crate just to get some peace and quiet. If I gave her a treat she would take my whole hand. She was the Alpha and we could not get control. I even had a trainer coming to the house from the time she was 11 weeks old. Ruby was 4 1/2 months old and I had to send her off to a woman who does behavioral training in her home. She was gone for 4 weeks and when she came back most of her bad behaviors were gone. She was still a puppy and we really had to work with her. She still does not walk well on a leash and pulls and lunges at anything. I also stay at home and she is exercised daily and has companionship throughout the day. She is high energy and demands your attention constantly. It has gotten better now that she is over a year. The other thing that has helped is the doggie day camps. I will drop her off one to two times a week for her to rough it up with the other dogs. I wish you lots of luck.

Vicky-mom to Ruby 13 months


----------



## bluetou

All I can say is thank you all so much for your guidance and sharing your stories with me. I feel as though I am not alone. I was so thankful to just find this website during a "google" search for help on biting.

All of you sharing your stories gives me hope that she will get better. I also feel very NORMAL....hearing your story Vicky about getting the kids ready for school and feeling overwhelmed with a puppy biting a loose piece of clothing on the kids...or taking off with a shirt sleeve (while the child is still in it)....it makes me feel as though I am not alone in my experiences and things will get better.

My dog is stubborn, she is a leash puller ....I have a halter, and a training collar, but she still insists or ripping my arm off when I walk (and she is only four months)...I so need to get this corrected.

When I walk her she does not even acknowledge me....she totally is "walking me"...."follow me"...is her motto.

I have even done the imbilicle cord training.....it works...but as soon as I walk her...she is the leader....

hard.....

I will take a breath, and continue with our training, as I know she is only a puppy, and I know it has to get better. 

Thank you all!! 
Peace
Tanya

ps, enjoyed all your amazing pictures!! love the goldens!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

One last thing I forgot to mention but it's very important - remember - to her life is just one big game - it's all in fun. She's like a child that has to learn her manners and it won't be overnight but Goldens grow up much faster than children. 

What's her name? Can we see a picture? :


----------



## bluetou

THanks so much for the extra info.....I sometimes forget....so it is a nice reminder. 
I forget that she is ONLY four months....not long living on our amazing earth, hearing, seeing, tasting..... 
I will get some pictures ...thank you for asking.
I just signed up to the website today, so still trying to figure things out....
I was wanting to place another post....
My Maggie (my puppy golden of four months)...suffer from puppy vaginitis, so I was going to ask some advice on this too.
 I am so glad I have found this site!!!
Peace
Tanya


----------



## Finn's Fan

Tanya, try to get one command super reliable with Maggie. I'd suggest "sit", since that's useful when she's trying to be a land shark. Everyone, kids included, can ask her to sit before giving a treat, before going through a doorway, before getting her food bowl put on the floor, etc. No sit, no treat or whatever. A four-month-old pup is tough, so it's hard to remember she's just a baby (with very sharp teeth)! As for the pulling on leash, I don't mind using a pinch collar as a training tool; you can transition to a flat collar when the lesson is learned. Don't worry.....you'll have a lovely companion when adolescence is over


----------



## bluetou

Thanks so much for your input, appreciate. I agree providing one command is a smart thing to do. I am going to get the kids to do that (and myself/and husband). I realize our family (size of us if five)....can be confusing when all kind of different things are being thrown at her. 
I know during the day (when the kids are at school)....she is so good...and when the kids get home...it is almost as if she gets confused...and dioriented over all that she has learned. (three kids home, excited...snacking....petting the dog with oooh's and aaaah's)...etc. SO I agree providing ONE command SIT may be our stability in helping Maggie pull herself away from the situation and give us a chance to stop it.

THank you.

Oh and the leash and the pulling...would you believe I first bought her leash with the "double chain"...so when she pulls on my leash the collar tightens....(well she does not care)...she pulls harder, and she chokes herself, panting and coughing, and gagging. She is such a stubborn girl...it is unreal. 
I then got her a LUPI harness, which fits over her like a (wonder bra)...like a harness and this has helped - but she still pulls like a work horse.....but it is not great for training at all.....ugh...the lead pulling is a huge challenge for me (it is killing my shoulder and arm), and she is only four months....i need to get this under control....

any other tips? 

I love your statement " a golden retriever thinks life is a party thrown especially for them!

This makes my heart smile and warm.


----------



## BeauShel

Hello,
I agree with everyone else about the biting. The little land sharks can really try your patience. Also she is getting to the age of teething, so she will probably get very mouthy, chewing on things she shouldnt. What I found to help is a wet washcloth or carrot frozen to relieve their gums. Just remember to put a towel under her, so the floor doesnt get all wet. 
Have you signed her up for puppy classes with a training? They can teach you alot of great tips and if the kids can get involved that would be even better. And they can help with the walking problems you are having with her. 
Good luck and it will get better.


----------



## vrmueller

Tanya,

OMG!!! Could Ruby and Maggie be related? Ruby also suffered from vaginitis. If I had a whole day I could tell you all of her ailments and issues!!! We had her spayed at 4 months and that took care of the vaginitis. I certainly do not miss all of ointments and antibiotics once we got it taken care of. Still wishing you lots of luck.

Vicky-mom to Ruby 13 months


----------



## bluetou

HI there Vicky, thanks for your post. Yes poor Maggie, and her vaginitis..I was told to wait for her first heat, so this is what I am going to do. 

I am so glad that your pup no longer has issues, that is wonderful news! 

I have been trying to feed Maggie high quality food so that this may help her somewhat with her vaginitis. Did you find diet made a difference? 

There are so many types of food to chose from....I just want to feed her the right food. any suggestions? I know my vet said to feed her a puppy food made strictly for large breed dogs, so this is what I am doing.

any advice?

thanks for your post.
Kind regards, Tanya (mom to maggie)


----------



## Goldendancer

We had this biting problem with our first Golden puppy. We were told not to get a puppy till it has stayed with the litter till 8 weeks old. We did this, we got her on 8 week old. After a few days, she had her confidence and was an extreme biter. Our arms & legs were bleeding and shredded. People asked me everywhere, what happened, get hit with some razor blades, no just a Golden Retriever puppy.
We didn't know what to do. She bit constantly. water sprayer did not work, a can of pennies did not work.
We had 8 books, puppy, Golden, training. Not one of our dog books said what to do. Trainer didn't know either.
Finally, we bought a mesh muzzle. We used the command No Bite. If she bit, we put the muzzle on for 5 minutes. Then took off. She learned within just a few days. No Bite and we meant it. For a few weeks, I kept the muzzle clipped to my pants or in my pocket, just incase she decided to bite.
This solved the problem. I wish someone had told us sooner.
It was a humane way to get the point across, that when we said No Bite, we meant it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bluetou

Thank you Goldendancer for your post. Her biting is not as harsh, it is getting better...she does not go for the kids ankles any more, and only the occasional play bite (with no force) may happen now and then. We still do not tolerate the play bite, we will ignore her and take her to a time out spot and leave her alone for five minutes, then release her. This has been working.
Thanks so much for your input.....I am sure if I read your post a few weeks ago I would have tried your suggestion....thank you. Right now we are going smoothly.

Although maggie still suffers from feeling she is the BOSS, and pulls me in walks and will bite and tug on the leash if I correct this behaviour?? any suggestions for this?? I have done everything....I stop when she pulls and stand like a tree.....then start again...she still pulls. I have made her circle around me...and start the walk again...she still pulls....I talk to her and praise her when she has a loose lead and is by my side.....but only for her to run ahead and pull again...ugh, walks are becoming a chore as my shoulder is getting tugged and pulled.....any suggestions for walking?

thanks!! 
kind regards, 
Tanya (mom to maggie)


----------



## nictastic

bluetou said:


> Although maggie still suffers from feeling she is the BOSS, and pulls me in walks and will bite and tug on the leash if I correct this behaviour?? any suggestions for this??
> quote]
> Cant help with the lead walking i am having the same problem...I am now working with a trainer, but havent got this far yet!
> As for lead biting and trying to play tug she told her to hold the lead right up in the air so Tasha cant get it in her mouth and stand there with her trashing and growling until she gives in, praise and then carry on with the walk.... also persistant is important ...we did this at least 100000's times a walk and now i would say its only 500 times - it does work. I also have a stubborn one (4 month, female) i recently read the dog listener by jan fennell and have starting implenting some of the thins she suggest to show the dog you are the Alpha... it seems to be working great (apart from the pulling on the lead) apparently it can take a few weeks to establish you are the boss
> If i get more knowledge of my trainer about the pulling issues i will let you know xxxx


----------



## bluetou

Thanks so much for your reply, appreciate it. I will definitely try the "holding the leash up high" and will be persistent. It can get frustrating.
We live in a rural area and it is hard to find a puppy class. When I did find one it is on a night that my girls have brownies, so we could not get to the class. I would appreciate more tips whenever you can share thank you.
I too have been reading and reading, and I feel as though I am trying to show Maggie I am the "alpha dog"...by incorporating some of the things they are suggesting. 
for example: when I get her food, I sit with her food bowl full on the table and I eat somethign while she watches me (showing her that I THE ALPHA eat first)...then I feed her....(I eat something for about five minutes)
When I open the door I go out first, or I go down the stairs first.

But she still insists to pull ahead. I did read a "thread" on this and there were great ideas, but I have done all of them, and continue to and still she pulls. I get confused with all the collars they refer to. Maggie has a material collar with some chain link inbetween with a loop for the leash. SO when I pull on the leash the chain link closes and it gives her a squeeze. Then I read how the dog may find this fun "like a tug of war"...maybe I am not pulling hard enough, but then I get scared if I pull to hard I will hurt her neck/windpipe.

I just know that I teach yoga and fitness classes and I am strong...but she is killing my neck and shoulders ....(I am a wimp! LOL).....I have done the imbilical cord training where I walk around the back yard and she has to follow me....but she hates looking at me...she wants to go where she wants to go. When I walk her...I try to hold a treat in my hand to make her look at me....but again she is leading the pack. 

I also find when I call "COME" ...or "LETS GO".....she totally is not listening. SHe does what she wants when she wants to do it. This I find challenging. WE have a HUGE yard and I am so scared of letting her out in it, cause she takes off. I have played the HIDING game and when she was a month younger (she is now four m onths too), she use to get scared and look for me....now she could not care less. She jsut goes where she wants to, sniffing stuff out and eating it....OMG!! she stresses me out, eating old grass, and leaves.....IT IS LIKE she does it on purpose, smiling with those big brown eyes and floppy cheeks.

I laugh....(inside)....but the steam is coming out my ears cause she is not listening.....ACK!!

Do you have this problem? I need help.....how do we get our goldens to listen more to us....I just do not want her to be like this....I want a well behaved dog, and I am working so hard for this to happen. I just sometimes feel like failure with my head spinning :bowl: and she is laughing at me. 

Thanks for listening and my ears are open if you have any advice or additional future tips. Thank you!!

Kind regards, 
Tanya (mom to Maggie, 4 months old)


----------



## nictastic

OHHHH YES!!! Aren't they are nightmare at this stage! I keep getting told she is young! Its sooo frustrating!!! I have couch issues too as well as everything else lol 

( you could have her on a training lead if you are unsure if she wont come back) For the come i was told to take her and another, in the car to somewhere she doesnt know let the other person hold her and you walk away (not looking back) then let her go... if she doesnt come RUN as fast as yu can away from her and she should follow...then scopp her up put her back in the car and take her home. The important bit is that you go in the car to somewhere she doesn't know and she needs you ...she needs you for food and to get her home.
She also suggested taking her to different places everyday so she feels as though she needs you. 

You could try this in the yard too go outside with her then run away when she comes treat her

I have just been told with the lead issue... you put the lead down the length of her back, then just as her hips and back join loop the lead there and she shouldnt be able to pull. It doesnt hurt if its in the right place and stop the pulling issue, the only thing it doesn't stop is the walking in front, but i am guessing this comes in time. I am trying this one tomorrow.


----------



## bluetou

Oh my gosh our puppies are so much alike!! Thanks for the tips. It is funny Maggie is so curious right now that she is into everything, I am so unappealing to her right now. I have done the Hiding in the yard for her to find me (and at one time she would come flying to look for me...and now, I am just not something she wants right now...she is feeling independent I think and wants to drift around the yard sniffing). I feel so "left out" LOL!! it is so not fair!! I want her to follow me, and look at me, and find that I am the one she is eager to please...and right now I find I am the one trying to please her with all this extra love and attention, and getting ignored! LOL! I am such a sucker for abuse! haha!

thank you for this TIP!! - I am going to do the "drive to a strange place (I will go with my mom)....and begin to walk away ...and have her come...I am LOOKING forward to this. It is on my to do list for tomorrow!!

I am a bit confused over the last part you explained about 

"the lead down the length of her back, then just as her hips and back join loop the lead there and she shouldnt be able to pull. It doesnt hurt if its in the right place and stop the pulling issue, the only thing it doesn't stop is the walking in front"

You said you were going to try this tomorrow....let me know how it goes....again I am a bit confused as to what you are doing, would love to know. (thank you!!)

I know the listening will all come together...but with how hard I am working I feel it should be here....I know she is still a pup....and I DO have three children in the house...which means they are also trying to help with the training, which sometimes can be overwhelming for a puppy. The kids are great with her, but I am sure they can be confusing to her.

Thanks so much for the tips, my ears are always open if you have any more!! 
How about trying to keep her out of the kitchen.....like trying to keep her to a certain room (without physically blocking the area off)....we keep her leash on all day long when we are here to supervise her ...and if she wanders past the imaginary line, we give the leash a pull and we say "out of the kitchen".....etc....I hope this is right....We have been doing this from day one...and she still comes in, some times she lays right on the imaginary line, and then there are days she just strolls on through like she is the CHEF....so not sure....

haha!! my puppy is playing headgames! 

Thanks again!!
Tanya (mommy to Maggie)


----------



## nictastic

Head chef Maggie... i think more cheif taster 

yeah, they sound very similar! I feel exactly the same as you all left out! I also have 2 kids who kinda like helping (hindering) with things he he 

The lead thing ... i will try and explain better, not promising i can do tho.

when the leads attached to her collar run it along her back and then at the bottom of her back where her hips are, wrap the lead under her tummy and pull it back through the lead at the top... so it is kind of tied loosly near her hips ... i will try and get a pic for you lol not great at explaining it.

Yeah, i tried to keep her on a lead in the house... i just gives her another toy to play tug with lol and ends up with a bigger NIGHTMARE hahah so i have resorted to putting large objects on the couch so she cant get up
I have certain places in the house where she can't go ...she stays either in the kitchen or living room...but, sometimes escapes if the boys leave a door slightly open.

Can't wait till all the work pays off, but i have heard with a golden its around 1 - 1/5 ekkkkk woth some good bits thrown in along the way )


----------



## bluetou

Ok, I think I am getting the leash thing...I am going to try it now as I re-read...a bit slow tonight on the play by play! LOL! WIsh me luck...by the end of it I may be the one wearing the LEASH!! HAHA!! and CHEIF Maggie will be walking me!! LOL!! 

I do agree the leash hanging beside her through her legs...around her legs....yeah I hear ya...it can be a bit of a pain....it does not always work for us.

I had two goldens previous to Maggie, and they were totally different in personality. It is amazing how different they can be. My other two were such pleasers...they were so all over me and never ever disobeyed (I was spoiled!) 

Yes I hear you on the children helping (AHEM!)...HELPING is the key word there (this is what they like to call it)...I have another word.....ahem....but I won't share as I think you have the same word.....LOL!

I was looking at your album, your pictures are georgous!! I just uploaded a few...just learned how to...I need to get some recent pictures posted. Your pictures are adorable.

Thanks for the help, and will remain in touch!!  will let you know how the leash trick goes......stay tuned!


----------



## bluetou

OH MY GOSH! I just did it! I followed your directions and took her for a walk (the leash almost looks like a cross your heart bra RIGHT? (LOL)...at first she was not happy, bitting at it and all twisty...and then I said to her...."whas that??" (that is her favourite phrase....and got her attention to a flying leaf (windy here and it is the fall leaves flying everywhere)....so she went to get it...but edged off as the leash did now allow her the freedom to yank my arm....!!!(and shoulder!)
I can not thank you enough!! I am so excited to go on our walk tomorrow!! tonight I just took her around the street (up and back)...we live on a dead end street)....and normally she would be pulling...not tonight!! YEAH!!! thank you thank you!!

Kind regards, TAnya
(mom to maggie)


----------



## jlehigh

My Dakota was just like that with the biting at that age, and the worst part is they are teething and still have those sharp little puppy teeth that break the skin. I gave her frozen treats, frozen chew toys (esp the nylabone puppy keys), and old hand towels that were made wet then frozen (with this however you have to take away when it thaws or it will be ripped to shreds). She is now 1 year old but she tends to nip more playfully now and not as much, plus her teeth are adult and do not break skin.


----------



## nictastic

bluetou said:


> OH MY GOSH! I just did it! I followed your directions and took her for a walk (the leash almost looks like a cross your heart bra RIGHT? (LOL)...at first she was not happy, bitting at it and all twisty...and then I said to her...."whas that??" (that is her favourite phrase....and got her attention to a flying leaf (windy here and it is the fall leaves flying everywhere)....so she went to get it...but edged off as the leash did now allow her the freedom to yank my arm....!!!(and shoulder!)
> I can not thank you enough!! I am so excited to go on our walk tomorrow!! tonight I just took her around the street (up and back)...we live on a dead end street)....and normally she would be pulling...not tonight!! YEAH!!! thank you thank you!!
> 
> Kind regards, TAnya
> (mom to maggie)


Ya to you....glad it worked for you ...NO MORE ACHING ARMS!! WHOOP WHOOP! 
Hope everything else is going well x x x


----------



## Baileyboy

Hi there!
I totally feel what you are going through. We just picked up Bailey last Sunday. He will be 9 weeks tomorrow. His biting has gotten so out of control that I don't know what to do anymore. He doesn't respond to "ouch" or "no" and I have tried the pennies in a can and when I shake it he thinks its a game and wants to bite the can! I know he's only a baby, just 3 months but any tips on how to get the biting to stop would really be helpful. I'm also 14 weeks pregnant and really really hope this behavior ends and soon! We got a golden because of their good temperaments and that they are great family dogs. I'm just starting to get nervous that this won't get better. Plus I am home all day with him as well so he gets my attention all day long.
I've also been working on the training like sit, down and stay. I have had some success but he needs a lot of work!!
Help!!
Thanks,
Anna


----------



## MyCodyBoy

go buy The Puppy Whisperer book!
I should put that in my signature, lol

That book was a life saver for our family.
We have two small children. My daughter was 2 in August and only weighs 22lbs, so you can only image how bad things would be if Cody bit her.

He was doing the nipping thing at about 8 weeks and the book has fantastic suggestions. It also has suggestions for biting at the ankles and legs.
I could give them to you here but the book goes in to detail about several suggestions if one or another is not working.


Cody just turned 3 months and he hardly every nips. If he nips it is only at me (of course!) and never at my children. I just have to say "Cody" in a stern voice if I feel he is going for my kids and he closes his mouth and diverts his position away from them.

Its a FANTASTIC Book and a must have. You can use it for many diffrent commands and many behavioural problems.


----------



## jwemt81

You're definitely not alone! Tucker is 15 weeks old and we are going through the same thing with him, but I have noticed him calming down a tiny bit over the past week or so, but he still does love to chew on our arms and hands quite frequently! I'm sure that it will be 100 times better once he is done teething.


----------



## tippykayak

Depending on a puppy's age, they just don't grasp the idea that they're hurting you, so they're a little stupid about learning to stop.

However, the old Monks of New Skete book has a nice anti-biting technique that allows you to discourage biting without scaring or otherwise stimulating the dog. It's a little gross, and you can only do it if your fingernails are short and well-trimmed, but it works really well, especially if your dog isn't getting the message of "ow." 

When the dog nibbles your finger too hard, gently slide it down the dog's throat until he gags a little. It only takes a couple of times and the dog realizes that nibbling leads to an unpleasant sensation. You probably would only have to do it 2-3 times the first time you try it out, and then a handful of times over the next few days as he forgets the lesson.

I only had to do it maybe twice while we were breaking Comet of biting, since we used it as one technique in a whole arsenal of training methods. I had to do it about 10 times to my sister's full-grown lab before I saw results, since he had a much more ingrained habit.


----------



## hannahsmom

This behaviour is perfectly normal for a puppy of 4 months and although very frustrating when your children are being constantly nipped, it does pass. We just went through it all and our Golden Hannah is now 14 months old and the biting has stopped. At least until one of the kids start play wrestling with her but she doesn't really bite, just mouths. Have lots of toys on hand to chew!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Hi Tanya
As you can see your situation is far from unique and there are many ways to go about it. Like most things in life there are very few "quick fixes" and when dealing with these problems you need to understand that and not constantly switch how you deal with it. I think this tends to just confuse the pup even more. 
Try to never leave the pup with the children unless you or another responsible adult is with them. The pup will continue to try to elevate it's position in the pack and the children are the easiest targets. 
The number one thing to remember is if you do not want a dog to do something it must NEVER be okay to do - consistency is key. Later you can lighten up if you wish and teach a dog when it is okay, but as a pup don't ever allow. An example would be jumping up on people. For now don't allow it at any time with anyone. Down the road when the dog understands this, you may teach the dog it is ok to jump up on YOU, not others, and only when told it is okay. 
Well that is mty two cents on this part.
Now for the vaginitis. I give my pups cranberry capsules when they show signs of vaginitis. I am currently giving my 8 month old a "triple strength" capsule daily. It contains 1040 mg of "cranberry blend" which is equivilent to 10,080 mg of fresh cranberry. It works just like it does in people with bladder problems. It does nothing much though if it is a UTI. If that is the problem the pup will need antibiotics. 
Welcome to the forum and enjoy Maggie's puppyhood! She won't be a little pup for very long.


----------



## Bogart'sMom

Hi also I think at about 4 to 5 months old they teething is starting (Baby teeth to adult teeth) so they are very mouthy at that time. Goldens are very mouthy anyway. Probably more so then other Breeds. People always see well behaved aldult Goldens and think they instantly come that way. 
How about Puppyclasses? There you can talk to trainers and ask questions that come up that week. For a while Bogart would have a wild streak at 7pm to 9pm aproximatly where he would just didn't know what to do with himself. He was just a teethy monster. So I had a tie down on my very heavy coffeetable. When he was just over the top where he was just non responsive to anything I'd tie him to it and when he realized he couldn't get to me or my hubby or ZsaZsa he would seddle down and start playing nicely again with his toy or chewie then I would let him off again. It worked great for us. He was with us I never had to put him in the crate for punishment and he learned to seddle down again. It was very unconfrontational for all of us. He was in a harness when on tie down/ timeout. Walking on leash was never much trouble with Bogart since he hates the sensation of the pull on his neck (he'll stop on his own and scratch). He also used to pick up anything that he found on the sidewalk. We practiced drop it/exchanging anything that was in his mouth for a treat. After a short time I would tell him to drop it and it was like a reflex and he'd spit anything out (still does). He also used to dig for a while as a puppy which he outgrew. He is 3 years old now and awesome. They need to learn rules for sure but remember not to be too harsh they are pups after all. You will get further with kindness and patients and you're dog will be awesome in the long run with that aproach.
P.S. Also Bitterapple spray on my hands was the greatest biting prevention for us. I never sprayed it on the dog but on my hands, Bogart would run for the hills with that.
All the best,


----------



## skylielover

Hang in there Tanya and welcome to the forum! My girl is 15 weeks old and is still biting ! In the morning is the worst. I can't even put on makeup or get dressed without her biting my arms, legs, or even jumping up to bite my shirt... Just remember like another poster said, she is just a baby... She knows nothing right now. She will start to develop her own personality and grow up before you know it. Skylie does still bite, but she has matured a lot. She is starting to understand she is part of the family, and also learned to calm down sometimes and take a nap in the living room. At 8-12 weeks, she would never do that. We could not sit still. I had to put her in the kitchen with a baby gate every time I needed her to calm down...

Good Luck !


----------



## New Puppy Mommy!

Our Stella is right there too. She is 4 months and 2 weeks old and a total pain sometimes! Her latest is that she figured out how to climb onto the couch, which I wouldn't mind if she would just lay down and chew on her bone. But after about 5 minutes of that she gets bored and climbs all over me and when I try to move her back or tell her down she starts biting hands, arms, hair, and yesterday she actually bit toward my face...not cool! She has been through puppy obedience, but finally tonight we start with a personal trainer who is coming to our house to help us correct some of her dominant behaviors.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I have several posts on here about Tayla and her biting. We adopted her at 4 months and she will be a year next weekend. My husband wanted to get rid of her many times. You might want to look up about impulse control games. It's helped us. We were so glad to find this forum and several members who had similar issues that it kept me sane for the last 8 months. Things are getting better for us and I certainly hope it's not a fluke and continues on. Good luck and if you need help or advice, just ask.


----------



## Sally's Mom

A truly dominant dog does not bite at its master... Your dog needs training and discipline and you have engaged a trainer which is awesome..


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Take a deep breath, you are not alone. 

Enroll in a basic puppy obedience class. If you are already enrolled, even better. Go to class every week for the next year or two. (Im not kidding!! ) 

Feed half of her meal by hand, work on sit, down, stay, leave it, come, tricks, etc. She will work when hungry and you'll build a bond. She also needs to recognize that when you speak, it means something, not just "blah blah blah." Since your home is a busy one with kids, she may have learned to tune you out. Just like teenagers! 

An obedience class will be great to work in as it provides a distracting environment. I always withhold their breakfast if class in the AM or dinner if class in the PM and come armed with high value treats like cheese, hot dogs, liver, etc. 

Try letting her drag around a leash. When she jumps, use the leash to pull her off. Consider tethering the leash to you so she has no choice but to follow you and you can work her commands a million times a day. Get a little training pouch to hold treats so you ALWAYS have them on you. Catch her being good with feet on the floor and reward her. 

With the other half of her meal that you haven't trained with, get a food dispensing toy. We have several such as the Bob A Lot, Tug a Jug, Wobbler, etc. 

Kongs are your friend!! Do you have one? You need two or three! Fill with peanut butter, yogurt, mashed banana, etc. Place in the freezer for added difficulty. Give them each evening before bed to create a calming wind-down routine.

Good luck and remember- it will be over soon. Be consistent!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

New Puppy Mommy! said:


> Our Stella is right there too. She is 4 months and 2 weeks old and a total pain sometimes! Her latest is that she figured out how to climb onto the couch, which I wouldn't mind if she would just lay down and chew on her bone. But after about 5 minutes of that she gets bored and climbs all over me and when I try to move her back or tell her down she starts biting hands, arms, hair, and yesterday she actually bit toward my face...not cool! She has been through puppy obedience, but finally tonight we start with a personal trainer who is coming to our house to help us correct some of her dominant behaviors.


Vinnie did the exact same thing. After trying all the usual bite inhibition stuff. I tried shaking a penny can to get him to stop. I only did it a couple times and he stopped doing that at about 5 1/2 months. He still climbs on me from time to time but the biting has stopped. He is 7 months now.

Hang in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb

CarolinaCasey said:


> Take a deep breath, you are not alone.
> 
> Enroll in a basic puppy obedience class. If you are already enrolled, even better. Go to class every week for the next year or two. (Im not kidding!! )
> 
> Feed half of her meal by hand, work on sit, down, stay, leave it, come, tricks, etc. She will work when hungry and you'll build a bond. She also needs to recognize that when you speak, it means something, not just "blah blah blah." Since your home is a busy one with kids, she may have learned to tune you out. Just like teenagers!
> 
> An obedience class will be great to work in as it provides a distracting environment. I always withhold their breakfast if class in the AM or dinner if class in the PM and come armed with high value treats like cheese, hot dogs, liver, etc.
> 
> Try letting her drag around a leash. When she jumps, use the leash to pull her off. Consider tethering the leash to you so she has no choice but to follow you and you can work her commands a million times a day. Get a little training pouch to hold treats so you ALWAYS have them on you. Catch her being good with feet on the floor and reward her.
> 
> With the other half of her meal that you haven't trained with, get a food dispensing toy. We have several such as the Bob A Lot, Tug a Jug, Wobbler, etc.
> 
> Kongs are your friend!! Do you have one? You need two or three! Fill with peanut butter, yogurt, mashed banana, etc. Place in the freezer for added difficulty. Give them each evening before bed to create a calming wind-down routine.
> 
> Good luck and remember- it will be over soon. Be consistent!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like a lot of food. Wouldn't you be concerned about ending up with a fat dog? I'm not trying to be smart, it's a serious question.


----------



## Nairb

Much less fattening....


----------



## Goldendancer

*RE: Solution to Biting Female Golden puppy*

RE: Solution to Biting Female Golden puppy

Welcome to my world. We went thru this with no help. We asked everyone, trainers, vet, others at the dog park, or dog hiking club, no one knew what to do. 

At 8 weeks old her puppy teeth were sharp like razors, ripping us to shreds. Our arms and legs looked like we had been attacked by razor blades. People asked me everywhere what happened to my arms and or legs, I said a puppy with very sharp razor like teeth. 

She was alpha and a very dominant puppy. 

So we were desperate but wanted to be kind. So we bought a soft mesh muzzle. When we commanded NO BITE in an authoritative tone, and then she bit again, we put the muzzle on for 5 minutes. The first time she was so mad, but she got over it, once she learned that when we said NO BITE we meant it and if she bit flesh, she would wear her muzzle for only 5 minutes, then remove it. Then she would be very sweet and lick us and be sorry she couldn't help herself. 

Each one of us had a muzzle in our pocket, so we could remind her immediately, if we said NO BITE and then she continued to bite flesh, the muzzle went on for 5 minutes.

Within 2 weeks, she was pretty good at controlling her biting. At times she did forget, back to the muzzle for 5 minutes to remind her, no flesh biting.

It helps too, to give a toy, as some dogs are so excited they bite by mistake, so have found by giving something to put in her mouth, helps her control her biting.

I wish someone had told us this simple solution, just carry a soft mesh muzzle, command NO BITE, then if they bite again, put the muzzle on immediately, for 5 minutes, then remove. They learn real fast to obey the NO BITE command.

Retrievers are mouthy dogs, and alphas can be more prone to bite.

She is very bossy with other dogs. Has no patience for other dogs that are not confident. 

She knows what humans she can fool and what ones she must listen to.

She is very smart. And worked very hard at outsmarting us in training classes. It took awhile for me to figure out that she was way ahead of me, learning everything, but refusing to do it or doing it at her own accord. We failed the first set of training classes.

By then I knew I had to step it up a notch, and get my act together, she was just outsmarting me, and she needed a person that was clear about what I asked. The next set of classes, we went thru with flying colors. Off to Trick Class and she excelled in Trick Class. She absolutely loved it. She loved getting to do things for treats and praise. She loved Dog Agility and was a very willing learner. I find I can teach her most tricks quite easily and she remembers them forever.

She is my first dog and first Golden, and I have learned way more about dogs, then I would have with an easy dog. She has forced me to be confident and in charge, so she can feel confident to follow my lead.

Don't give up. You have a very smart, alpha puppy. Be a confident leader, and she will learn to follow and respect what you ask of her.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Tayla bit from 4 months to 12 months. She too, was taken from her litter too early and learned no bite inhibition. We adopted her at 4 months. Worst 8 month period of my life. Husband wanted to get rid of her many times. Then she got better. I worked hard at it. You can look up some of my past posts because there are many of them about it. Now she does it on occasion when she becomes frustrated. Things will get better, but use only positive reinforcement (negative makes it worse) and give her a job to do. We got Tayla into Nose Work. It helped. Work on impulse control games, it too helps.


----------



## tippykayak

tippykayak said:


> However, the old Monks of New Skete book has a nice anti-biting technique...


I noticed when this thread got bumped that I had written this back in 2008. I just wanted to say that I stopped using this method not very long after I wrote that post. While it does seem to work pretty well, I don't really like making puppies gag if I don't have to, and you really don't have to. Stopping a pup from biting is really about removing the reinforcement for biting and teaching him more appropriate ways to use his mouth. Making the biting itself unpleasant is unnecessary.


----------

